# Photos of Pet Pigeons-Can I use yours?



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

I'm in the process of gathering things for presenting to my city. I'm trying to get pigeon keeping legalized. I already know one of the city council is totally an animal nut, so I want some pictures that show pigeons as pets. Do any of you have photos that you can let me use? It'd be the very best if they were of you with your pigeons in a nice looking loft, but I'm not picky. I just need some nice pictures of folks being affectionate with their pigeons. Anyone? I would be very grateful. I would print them to show my city when I make the presentation. 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2008)

maybe you could contact all of these clubs and ask them how they went about having pigeons where they live since they are all from Minnesota as well
, good luck
http://www.pigeonworld.org/club%20listing/Minnestota.htm


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

You should checkout this thread - http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f5/wanted-pictures-of-pet-pigeons-in-their-homes-28677.html

Elizabethy has been trying to do something similiar on her web page to promote King Pigeons for adoption. She's already done some work on it - http://www.rescuereport.org/

I'm sure she would love it if you contacted her and shared your ideas for promotion.

You might also want to talk to Al Streit, Director - [email protected] or 212 873-6030 (US). (he's also a member here but I'm not sure of his user name  ) -- he's the moderator for the yahoo group Pigeon People (http://groups.yahoo.com/group/PijnPeople/). I know he was involved in a promotional campaign for pigeons recently in NY.

Of course this is in addition to all the great information you'll get from people here!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

moonshadow said:


> I'm in the process of gathering things for presenting to my city. I'm trying to get pigeon keeping legalized. I already know one of the city council is totally an animal nut, so I want some pictures that show pigeons as pets. Do any of you have photos that you can let me use? It'd be the very best if they were of you with your pigeons in a nice looking loft, but I'm not picky. I just need some nice pictures of folks being affectionate with their pigeons. Anyone? I would be very grateful. I would print them to show my city when I make the presentation.
> 
> Thank you in advance!


I've got 14 albums here on PT. You are welcome to use any of them pics that you need/want to.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Your welcome to use any of the pictures in my albums also. I'm in the process of building (landscaping) a "secret garden" type setting with aviaries throughout. I still have a way to go, but from the road its hard to tell that I even have birds! (68 of them)


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

My pet pigeons, are actually located in a room of the house. I don't think that is what you are looking for, but if it is let me know.

It's always neat to see people doing things like this .

Hilly


----------



## lizz (May 3, 2008)

PLEASE use my PT album photos of trooper! =] he's so dang cute, how could anyone resist him??? 

oh the dementedly proud pigeon mama..... 

when it's a matter of lofts, how will it be regulated? like as far as humane treatment, cleanliness, etc? would someone be in charge of that? is that even a concern? i'm just curious...... 

i suppose if anyone was opposed to it, that would be the first things that pop into their heads, and then would want those issues addressed. 

i don't have a loft, just trooper [for now] , and he is a complete house pigeon, so i'm clueless how the non.house pigeon stuff goes. 

but hey, good luck!!!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I hadn't seen Elizabethy's photos before. They are so cute!

One of the projects that John and I hope to get down to someday is to produce laminated pro-pigeon cards to leave in public places, using photos to show what pigeons are really like, the "pigeons are clean" will be the first.

Cynthia


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

Where do I look for your PT albums? I looked in the gallery and that didn't seem to have too many pictures...


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

moonshadow said:


> Where do I look for your PT albums? I looked in the gallery and that didn't seem to have too many pictures...


Click on a members name. If they have albums, they'll be listed on the right hand side of the page.


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

You are welcome to use any of my photos. I have a "bird babies" album on Flickr here: http://flickr.com/photos/pushmeover/sets/72157594240706983/
There are also some more "formal" portraits here:
http://flickr.com/photos/pushmeover/sets/72157604509366767/
And some that are just to document the hatching and growth of my baby fantail Twizzle:
http://flickr.com/photos/pushmeover/sets/72157604969770463/

Good luck, and keep us posted!!


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

http://s48.photobucket.com/albums/f219/FurrDeFaux/Dove Love/
This album is all about doves cuddling doves, and doves and humans cuddling together.


----------



## doveman (Nov 9, 2007)

*Free Pics!*

Hey anything to support our hobby. Let me know if you are interested in anyy on my site. Hope to help you out. Don A.

www.pigeonpeddler.com


----------



## Arryndel (Sep 12, 2008)

My Pudgy is a White Wing Dove and you are most welcome to use any of the pics I have of her in my album 

She was a rescue and has quickly become part of the family, none of us could imagine life without her now


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

You can use any of mine. They are in my Picasa album with the link under my signature. Be warned, there are a lot of them lol.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

if you need one of white homers there is one im my album, feel free. hope it helps.


----------

